# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  X3TranslatedText ne retourne pas de valeur

## Grumlouze

Bonjour,

je suis technicien informatique en charge du dveloppement des tats sous Crystal Report (V10.0.0.533) pour la mise en place de l'ERP Sage X3. 

Je rencontre un problme avec la fonction spcifique X3 de Crystal Report, X3TranslatedText. 

Je me suis renseign sur ce forum et sur internet pour tre certain que j'utilise cette fonction correctement, c'est bien le cas, les noms de champ sont corrects, les noms de table et de dossiers aussi. 

Voici un extrait du code d'une formule concatnant le rsultat de deux fonctions X3TranslatedText dans une chaine. 



```

```

Ce code ne fait... rien :-) 

J'entend par l que la fonction X3TranslatedText fonctionne UNIQUEMENT avec la table ATABDIV (table des menus locaux d'X3), donc lorsque le dernier paramtre de la chane X3TEXn est prcis. Mais lorsque que je prcise manuellement dans la base de donnes le dernier paramtre de X3TEXn a ne marche pas mieux...

Mme en rentrant les paramtres de la fonction "en dure" dans ma formule, X3TranslatedText ne retourne aucune valeur (mme celles prsente dans la base de donnes, vrifi via requte SQL) 

Je ne vois vraiment pas du tout d'o vient le problme et j'ai tout essay je pense... Est-ce que vous avez une ide d'o ca peut venir ?... 

Merci d'avance.


Gautier Carillon.

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum  ::P: 

Il y a quelques trucs que je ne comprend pas.
Pourquoi avoir dvelopp une table sp pour des traductions d'articles ? Ou dsignations comme tu veux. Car tes "traductions" s'appuient sur les dsignations 1 et 2.

Ensuite, es-tu sr que les valeurs ont bien t envoyes dans ATEXTRA ?

----------


## Grumlouze

Bonjour !

Merci pour la rponse. 

Il n'y a pas eu de sp dvelopp pour la simple est bonne raison qu'on nous a assur que les tous les textes d'X3 taient traduisible grce  cette fonction. 

Les valeurs ont bien t renvoys dans ATEXTRA, j'ai vrifi via aquadata avec une requte. Je suis certain d'utiliser les bonnes valeurs dans la formule X3TranslatedText mais rien ne s'affiche. 

En me renseignant de mon cot, on m'a dit (formateur dveloppement Crystal Report) que cette formule l ne fonctionne pas sur les articles... Alors bon, il faudra qu'on m'explique, tant donn la prsence des textes traduisibles pour la table ITMMASTER (clique droit sur la dsignation, traduction en ligne)

Il a en fait, 3 dsignation pour l'article. ITMDES1 2 et 3 correspondants  3 champs DES1AXX DES2AXX et DES3AXX, qui mme lorsqu'ils sont renseigns, ne retournent aucune valeur via X3TranslatedText.

Existe-t-il une autre formule spcifique X3 que je puisse utiliser ? Sinon sans a... On va encore perdre 1 semaine en attendant le dveloppement d'un sp...

----------

